# Eagles



## brncreeper (Jul 4, 2009)

Spotted an eagles nest today while canoeing on the Cedar River.


----------



## ASD (Jul 4, 2009)

Cool


----------



## Brushwacker (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks like they plan on raising a big family...


----------



## Kydan (Jul 5, 2009)

Real nice pictures.


----------



## mercer_me (Jul 5, 2009)

When I'm ice fishing I usualy keep some perch and leave them on the ice, and the Eagles will come down and get them. It pritty fun waching them.


----------



## sbhooper (Jul 6, 2009)

We get eagles around here in the winter time. They are so cool. I have had up to five in my field eating on my deer left-overs.


----------

